# Flea Market finds



## treasurekidd (Aug 5, 2007)

I hit 2 flea markets today and picked up a few. I got 2 Rhode Island cokes, Providence and Newport. I just need the Woonsocket, RI, Wyanoke, and South County Beverages Cokes to have one of all the RI cokes! Also got some nice crown beers, 1 blob beer, a med, and an awesome apple green bowling pin soda from Turk's Beverage Co of Providence, RI. I've never seen this one before!

 Pics below:

 Coca Cola Newport, RI
 Coca Cola Providence, RI
 Potter's Drug & Chem Co, Boston, Mass, USA
 Turk's Head Beverages, Providence, RI


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 5, 2007)

are those pat-D's or us patent office's?


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's the beers:

 Albert C. Eppinger, Town Of Union, NJ
 Edward Dray, 31 Main St, New London, CT
 Chickering House, Dwyer, Putnam, CT
 Property Of Wm. Albrecht, Boston, Mass (In a nice embossed script)
 Hyannis Well Spring, J.L. Panesis & Co, Hyannis, Mass

 Any info on these is welcome, and thanks for looking!


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 5, 2007)

Both cokes say PAT.D-105529.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 5, 2007)

those are listed as commons, tat woonsocket is going to be a tough one to find.... only hobbleskirt from there is a 1915 and its listed as S+

 put up the others you have... do you have most of the towns? or most of the actual different bottles?


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's some better pics of the bowling pin soda. I love this thing, it'll be tough to list it on eBay, lol!


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's the embossing:


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 5, 2007)

Bottlenutboy, the RI bottle book only lists a few RI cokes:

 Providence (hobbleskirt)
 Peacedale (hobbleskirt)
 Newport (hobbleskirt)
 Woonsocket (hobbleskirt)
 Woonsocket (ss coke soda water, marked Woonsocket)
 Wyanoke brand (ss coke soda water, marked Woonsocket)
 South County Beverages (ACL coke, marked Peacedale)

 I know there are several variations of each, I'm just trying to get one of each type, not every variation. I have the Providence, Newport and Peacedale hobbleskirts. I'm keeping my eye out for the other ones! 

 Edited: I just checked my other ones, the Peacedale is also a Pat D., and I also have a Hartford, CT, and Auburn, ME, both Pat D's.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 11, 2019)

treasurekidd said:


> Here's the beers:
> 
> Property Of Wm. Albrecht, Boston, Mass (In a nice embossed script)



I know this is an incredibly old thread but this is the only other resource I've found containing any mention of a WM Albrecht. I too have one of those bottles. Information is few and far between, but I will share what I have.

A newspaper clipping from 1903 with an advert left of center listing Albrecht selling "Bock Beer."
https://newspaperarchive.com/boston-daily-globe-feb-13-1903-p-1/

Here is a 1905 Massachusetts Board of Health document listing him as producing drinks under the brand "W.A. Extra Pale Ale."
https://books.google.com/books?id=h...lkKHW4SCTYQ6AEwC3oECAgQAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

In the same document, he has two convictions for adding fluoride to his ale.
https://books.google.com/books?id=n...t8KHawhC7gQ6AEwCnoECAkQAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

He is listed as attending a brewer's convention in 1907 in this document.
https://books.google.com/books?id=F...IQ6AEwD3oECAgQAQ#v=onepage&q=albrecht&f=false

Next, a document from a 1917 issue of "The American Bottler" where he is selling a wide variety of bottling machinery for cheap.
https://books.google.com/books?id=k...hUKEwjKkLmrhPrjAhVInlkKHcn3BmoQ6AEwDXoECAkQAQ

And finally, here are a few Etsy listings for bottles embossed with the same script.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/709427790/c1890s-wm-albrecht-boston-mass-clear
https://www.etsy.com/dk-en/listing/648772540/1900s-wm-albrecht-boston-mass-9-14-inch

There really isn't much around but we know Albrecht produced a pale ale type beer starting as early as 1903, and going until 1917 when he sold off his equipment.

While I am 12 years late to this thread, I hope I helped shed some light on this bottle. Best of luck to you.


----------

